# Trt hcg protocol



## Hero Swole (Jul 17, 2013)

What kind of hcg protocol do people on trt follow?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 17, 2013)

I  thought  they didn't.....


----------



## DF (Jul 17, 2013)

I stopped taking my hcg with my trt.  Hell, if I can remember what I was taking.  I'm thinking I was taking 250iu 2x/week.


----------



## juuced (Jul 17, 2013)

I still take it.  my woman likes playing with my big balls 

I think it also gives me larger ejaculaton volume which she likes too.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 17, 2013)

started taking 250 2x's a week and found it to be too much, felt amazing and just plain relaxed at 250 iu's 1 time a week, usually took mine either the day before the test shot or mid week prior to my next test shot...and then the next day 1 mlg ana and all is good!


----------



## grind4it (Jul 17, 2013)

500 2X week


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 18, 2013)

taking 250iu 2x/week.


----------



## graniteman (Jul 18, 2013)

My hrt doc had me pinning 250 mg's back to back ew. total of 500 week. if you don't mind your balls turning to raisins you dont have to. Some say its good for the progesterone


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks bros. So i guess the doctors arent doing anything fancy then. 

500 to 1000 weekly seems to be the norm.


----------

